# Weird APIC errors on FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE fresh install



## BSD83 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello. I've just installed FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE on my pc:

Processor: AMD FX 4300 3.8 GHz
Motherboard: Asrock N68c-GS4 FX
GPU: GTX 750 Ti
RAM: 8gb

Installation went fine, then I rebooted, logged in, was about to start downloading packages and before I could hit enter, this appeared on the screen:







Then I typed `pkg install nvidia-driver` and started seeing this over and over again, pc was not responsive, had to restart into Win 7:






What could be the problem here? It's the first time I install FreeBSD on this machine, so I don't know if previous versions do also show errors like these with this processor-motherboard combination

Greetings


----------



## Uniballer (Oct 21, 2016)

Note that those are APIC (advanced programmable interrupt controller) errors, not ACPI errors.


----------



## Uniballer (Oct 21, 2016)

There is some chance that upgrading to the latest BIOS firmware might improve the situation (if you are not already running the latest).


----------



## BSD83 (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks man, I updated the BIOS and now it's working 

But now I can't start Lumina, lol

Tried with `start-lumina-desktop` and got `xterm: no absolute path found`


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2016)

As it's a different problem, please create a new thread for that.


----------

